# Cryptic ambush predator: Crotalus atrox



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Jeff Lowe would be in hog heaven. Nice catch. Is it stretch out on a board now ?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Did you catch that little snake AZ?--- cool--- I see a belt wrap and dinner.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pic's., thanks for sharing.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow, Eric. You've developed some nerve since I last saw you. You seem well equipped now.

I recall how fast your window went up when I went out of the Jeep to assist a rattler off the road. Eventually, J Lowe took it and made a nice sheath for one of my collectible Marble's fixed blade knives.

Like others on Pt, I'm wondering what the plans are for this whopper.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Jeff Lowe would be in hog heaven. Nice catch. Is it stretched out on a board now ?


Thanx Don. No... it's in my hunting buddies freezer. He is gonna tan it. I wonder if JLowe is still kicking.????

Yes & No Catcapper... I find them and my hunting buddy does the catching.???? I almost stepped on a little one... It's a little unnerving how fast they are.???? Hat band was the plan.

Thanx hassell

Glen, I don't know what has gotten in me. Every time I find one it's scares the living crap out of me. Now about that road kill rattlesnake. Knowing that you were from Michigan I was simply rolling up the windows for your protection.???? Now I don't know where JLowe got the rattlesnake skin for your knife sheath (very nice by the way), but I clearly remember paying JLowe to pick up the rattlesnake, and skin it out for me. I'll never forget it because he didn't bother to tell me that I had to scrape it and pin it to a piece of wood after his tanning process.(I have pics somewhere). He thought it was funny.???? I still have it... let me go take a pic


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

2013


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

"I was simply rolling up the windows for your protection." Hmmm. Don't remember it that way. You were inside the Jeep and I was outside with the snake. Funny way of protecting your ol' pal. It was 2013, though.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

glenway said:


> "I was simply rolling up the windows for your protection." Hmmm. Don't remember it that way. You were inside the Jeep and I was outside with the snake. Funny way of protecting your ol' pal. It was 2013, though.


Silly Rabbit... " you can't roll up the windows from the outside " ???? lol. Hey I didn't let the crazy S.O.F. at Sasco kill us. ???? Do you remember him ????


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah. Fancy meeting him there. Maybe he was a ghost.

Never knew it had a name. Thanks for the refresher.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

This guy turned out nice...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

48"


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice Eric. Now what are you going to make out of it ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't know Don. My hunting buddy said he would make me a hat band if I get a hat. All I have is a boonie hat and I'm not a cowboy so... I'm not really sure what to make of it.

Thanx hassell


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You could make one of those Sumo wrestling outfits with it.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Lmao Glen

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

